

Ask HN: Hack my weight with a sleeve gastrectomy? - jes

I have been overweight my whole life. I&#x27;m now 53 years old and contemplating a sleeve gastrectomy[1] as a means to lose about 60lbs. Currently, my BMI is 35 or so, I&#x27;m 5&#x27;6&quot; and 220 lbs.<p>The person I spoke with[2] said that they will remove about 80% of my stomach, and I should experience most of the weight loss in the first 12 - 18 months.<p>A few years ago I was really good about exercising, eating Paleo-ish, and taking supplemental testosterone. I wound up losing about 30 lbs, and felt great. Over time, though, I have put it back on.<p>I&#x27;d welcome your thoughts on this. Life is short and I&#x27;m unwilling to stay at my current weight.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Sleeve_gastrectomy<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pugetsoundbariatrics.com&#x2F;lapsleeve
======
cprncus
Other than the few years ago, what regimens have you tried?

Why did you go off the being really good, eating right, etc? (other than that
you are human and it happens). Can you re-commit and give it a good try?

Have you read The Hackers Diet? Tried the LoseIt app? Gotten a fitness buddy?
Do you limit exposure to binge eating triggers (such as TV commercials)? Do
you make your diet decisions at the supermarket in the right way? There's much
you can do before you try surgery. (I'm _not_ saying it's easy at all,
though).

Good luck with whatever you try.

------
josephpmay
If you do go through with the sleeve gastrectomy, AVOID ALL EXPOSURE TO
ALCOHOL POST OPERATION! (Not even an occasional beer or glass of wine with
dinner) I forget the biological mechanism, but it's extremely easy to become
an alcoholic after portions of your stomach have been removed. This is
something you should keep in mind when considering whether to go through with
it.

------
ioddly
Hack your weight by eating healthy and exercising with regularity. You say you
"ate Paleo-ish" but ultimately you have to restrict calorie intake.
Supplemental testosterone? I've never heard of that being used for weight
loss. Put the testosterone you already have to good use and start lifting
weights; muscle takes more calories to maintain than fat.

------
NovemberWest
Bad idea. If you want to hear "crazy talk" that doesn't involve self
mutilation, you are welcome to email me.

Best of luck.

